# Muzzles



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Heading to Florida this summer with our 3 year old V. We live in Ohio and he has free range on our property. I understand Florida has some nasty wildlife (venomous toads etc). We are worried about him exploring the local wildlife. We dont worry about our local critters here in Ohio with the exception of our local skunk population. Would you advise us to get a muzzle for our V? This might prevent him from licking a toad or two. Any advice would be appreciative.


----------



## MooseMan (Jul 10, 2020)

We use a product called "Outfox" for our V. He has extremely bad pica so he eats anything and everything. After going to the emergency room a couple times and getting emergency surgery, we knew we had to do something to keep him from eating everything. My husband found the "Outfox" online. They are the only company with a type of face covering like this. It is a mesh head covering, goes over their entire head, so they can't eat stuff. I believe it was created for dogs in California originally to keep fox tails (a type of plant) out of their eyes, but the product also works great to keep them from eating things. Like I said its a mesh face covering that covers their entire head, it makes them look a little crazy but it seems better than a muzzle, to us at least. They can still drink and pant regularly because nothing is restricting their mouths. You'll have to look at their website to get the full picture, but it works great for us!


----------



## MooseMan (Jul 10, 2020)

Also...just realized it might be easier to find if you look for "Outfox Field Guard".


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have used the outfox a few years back.
We had the perfect season for ragweed. It was knee high and right at the dogs face level. It worked well, keeping all those seeds out of their eyes.
It does look silly, but didn’t bother the dogs.


----------



## Cavscout107 (Jun 11, 2018)

Thanks all,,,,will check it out!


----------

